# Got the bulge, need definitions



## x~factor (Mar 5, 2004)

I was born genetically gifted with big chest. I can make my chest bulge out in no time at the gym. Because of this I just use 2 exercises 3 sets each for my chest. The problem is it lacks definition. How should I approach this to bring out definitions on the outside and inside part without adding anymore bulk to it?

Thanks.


----------



## Quadsweep (Mar 5, 2004)

The muscle fibre orientation makes it impossible to target and isolate the inner and outer chest


It's a matter of having a mix of the right genetics and a low percentage of bodyfat.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by x~factor *_
> I was born genetically gifted with big chest. I can make my chest bulge out in no time at the gym. Because of this I just use 2 exercises 3 sets each for my chest. The problem is it lacks definition. How should I approach this to bring out definitions on the outside and inside part without adding anymore bulk to it?
> 
> Thanks.




ray, I didn't even know that you worked out? 

How about trying to up your volume for chest?


----------



## x~factor (Mar 6, 2004)

LOL!
Upping the volume would just add bulk that I do not want. Right now I just basically do flys. Experimenting in various angles.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 6, 2004)

I am no freak but...


----------



## P-funk (Mar 6, 2004)

LMAO!!!!!  ray you are a freak!!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by x~factor *_
> How should I approach this to bring out definitions on the outside and inside part without adding anymore bulk to it?
> 
> Thanks.



adjust your diet appropriately, stay in the 10 rep range on chest.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 8, 2004)

I just noticed that the word "bulge" was enlarged and put in red. I don't remember doing this. Did one of the moderator do this?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by x~factor *_
> I just noticed that the word "bulge" was enlarged and put in red. I don't remember doing this. Did one of the moderator do this?



no, you must have done a search for that word, when you do a search it highlights the search term in red in the posts.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 8, 2004)

holy shit dude, why would you not want a bigger chest? if its all muscle????

beyond me
You cant weightlift in a way that will cause it to have more definition

more volume will just burn more calories...but then you wont be working for size and strength

its all diet and cardio


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by x~factor *_
> I am no freak but...



what are those 18's?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> what are those 18's?



They could be if he is tall. Looking at the chair though, I'm not guessing they are more than 17s, but we shall see when he answers


----------



## x~factor (Mar 8, 2004)

Anyone got a tape measure?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

Measure it ray!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

I know you have a tape measure.. your an X owner


----------



## X Ring (Mar 9, 2004)

haha, hey hang on what is that suppose to mean


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

X owners like myself are supposed to be handy   Thats why I told him to grab a tape measure.

Wierd... the three people from EF are finally united in one thread.


----------



## X Ring (Mar 9, 2004)

oh ok, handy right, like to measure lift and such and gas mileage, which is about 1 gallon per 15",
And I think we probably got another one or two headed over here from EF


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Yea, bhults said he was going to join.  Dont know his username though


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by x~factor *_
> Anyone got a tape measure?




Who needs a tape measure?  Ray has 9 inch biceps.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Who needs a tape measure?  Ray has 9 inch biceps.


Give or take a few inches.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Who needs a tape measure?  Ray has 9 inch biceps.



actually they are prolly about 8
his triceps are the other 9 or so inches 

really think about it


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

You think Ray has 17 inch arms?  Thats bigger than mine


----------



## plouffe (Mar 10, 2004)

In that picture it just looks like you lack muscle devolpment... How long have you been lifting for?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> You think Ray has 17 inch arms?  Thats bigger than mine




Yeah but he is tall so they look like fucking popsicle sticks


----------



## x~factor (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> In that picture it just looks like you lack muscle devolpment... How long have you been lifting for?


Man, all these post while I was gone.  I have been lifting for 8 years now but like most guys in the gym, I'm just a casual lifter. I haven't found the right groove yet to go really serious. 17 inch? Heck I don't know. I need a taylor's tape measure to check that. But *myCATpowerlifts* might be right though. My triceps out proportion my biceps. I just don't have the peak on my biceps. They bulge out instead of up.  

Hey, Pat, I didn't know you could say Fuck in this forum and not get thrown out.

Fuck, fuck, fuck, whoooo hoooo!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2004)

Ray, do you work out at Lindbrook (spelling??) Gold's on the Island?  that is ythe only one I can think of you working out at.  You don't train at Bev's or Deer Park Gold's do you?


----------



## x~factor (Mar 11, 2004)

Nope. Howard Beach Gold's Gym. Its very convenient for me 'coz its between home and work. My membership ends this April though and to re-sign for another year cost $600+. I'm thinking of using that money instead to buy an Olympic weight bench at Sears or something. I have a basement to put that in. What do you think of this idea?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

600+    Tell them that if they want your business, they better let you keep your current rate, without having another signup fee.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 11, 2004)

When I signed up 4 years ago they said that they rarely raise their prices. They said maybe once every 5 years or so. Well, they raised it on me 3 times in 4 years. We'll see this time around but still $600 is a lot of money. Money that will buy a lot of good equipments that I get to keep forever. The downside, of course, is I won't have my favorite machines anymore like the leg press machines, pull down cables, and such.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

Well, tell them that if they want to keep you, no rate increases.  Its that simple.
I think buying your own equip is a good idea.  If my gym wasnt so cheap, I would get my own.  All you need is a bench and a squat rack.


----------

